
Nikola admits to faking video of driving prototype - jurgemaister
https://electrek.co/2020/09/14/nikola-nkla-admits-faking-video-driving-prototype-weak-response/
======
jurgemaister
Follow up on the report[1] published by Hindenburg. Link[2] to the press
release by Nikola Corporation.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24436721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24436721)

[2] [https://nikolamotor.com/press_releases/nikola-sets-the-
recor...](https://nikolamotor.com/press_releases/nikola-sets-the-record-
straight-on-false-and-misleading-short-seller-report-96)

